# Covid 19



## Connor Wallis/ Malpas (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey everyone. 
I’m in a bit of a dilemma, after having a scare of exposure to the virus, I called my vet to see the protocol for ferrets if they were to be infected. I was sadly told that my ferrets were to be infected, they would be euthanized due to the national vets regulations of animal infection. 
so I do not want to report this to anyone as my ferrets are never exposed to other animals and only interact with me. So if they were to get it, please help me on how I could treat them at home and medication that I could use. I have a few ways I could get the correct medication if I knew what it was. Secondly, I’ve been reading a lot about ferrets and the virus with many saying they don’t contract it unless it is experimentally dosed to them. Have any of you heard of non-experimental ferrets getting the virus from their human? 
I would really appreciate any help as my two babies are my life!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I've not heard of ferrets getting Covid without being exposed to high doses in the lab, but that doesn't mean it can't happen.

I suggest doing all you can to avoid passing it on to them, act as if you're infected. Wear a mask and wash your hands thoroughly whenever you absolutely need to interact with them, and as much as it might break your heart to do so, keep interactions to a bare minimum for the next couple of weeks, until you're sure you don't have the virus.

If they do catch it, care will simply be to deal with the symptoms as they occur as it would be for flu. Realistically, all you could do at home would be to encourage eating and drinking if they stopped doing that. Do you know about duck soup for ferrets? Doesn't include duck. Good for poorly ferrets, or stock up on home made bone broth in case it's needed.
If you're confident that you know how and when to give subcutaneous fluids, that might also help. Realistically
though, if they get very sick, you'll need to see a vet to avoid them suffering unnecessarily.

What country are you in, that regulates euthanasia? Could you maybe ring another vet to ask, in case they'd be willing to do phone appointments and possibly prescribe treatments without seeing them in person?


----------



## Connor Wallis/ Malpas (Dec 18, 2020)

Babyshoes said:


> I've not heard of ferrets getting Covid without being exposed to high doses in the lab, but that doesn't mean it can't happen.
> 
> I suggest doing all you can to avoid passing it on to them, act as if you're infected. Wear a mask and wash your hands thoroughly whenever you absolutely need to interact with them, and as much as it might break your heart to do so, keep interactions to a barembare for the next couple of weeks, until you're sure you don't have the virus.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply. I live in kwazulu natal, South Africa which only has a few specialty vets that could handle ferrets. The one I go to is highly regarded and the doctor is the only 24hr specialist for exotic animals in my area (that I know of). If it were to get serious, I of course would put their life first. I will try do have a call appointment, and see if it doesn't raise any flags.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Connor Wallis/ Malpas said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. I live in kwazulu natal, South Africa which only has a few specialty vets that could handle ferrets. The one I go to is highly regarded and the doctor is the only 24hr specialist for exotic animals in my area (that I know of). If it were to get serious, I of course would put their life first. I will try do have a call appointment, and see if it doesn't raise any flags.


Oh goodness, yes I understand now. Years ago we thought of heading back to SA from the UK, but couldn't find a way to get the ferrets into the country legally. As I understand, they had an ambiguous legal status back then. Might have changed recently, but we are no longer thinking of returning so I've not looked at the regulations recently.

I hope both you and your fuzz manage to stay well; please do come back to the thread and let us know how you all are in a week or two, or sooner if anything changes. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Connor Wallis/ Malpas (Dec 18, 2020)

Babyshoes said:


> Oh goodness, yes I understand now. Years ago we thought of heading back to SA from the UK, but couldn't find a way to get the ferrets into the country legally. As I understand, they had an ambiguous legal status back then. Might have changed recently, but we are no longer thinking of returning so I've not looked at the regulations recently.
> 
> I hope both you and your fuzz manage to stay well; please do come back to the thread and let us know how you all are in a week or two, or sooner if anything changes. Fingers crossed for you!












I'll keep you updated about these two rascals. They don't like to stay still for photos


----------

